# Bolio blood



## mrfreak7q (May 31, 2009)

The best bloodline ever


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

lol..... According to who?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

mrfreak7q said:


> The best bloodline ever


ya right,all bloodlines have good represenitives within them,indvidual dogs are what matters bloodlines mean shite.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Usually good working dogs, they like to work but throw multiple problems, one of those bloodlines that need to crossed out IMO.


----------

